# Kahr 9mm ??



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I was looking at some Kahrs at the Milton gunshow and was really impressed with their size and apparent quality. What's the main difference between the CW9 and the PM9 ? The CW is half the price of the PM.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

the smooth rounded edges.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Size I believe. I have the CM9 and its supposed to be the same as the PM except for small differences like the slide lock lever and the PM has polygonal rifleing.
The CM is about a half inch shorter than the CW in lenght and highth.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

PM9 is my daily carry and I haven't found anything else that can compare as far as size , weight , and power other than the PM40 which I also own but prefer the extra round of the 9MM.

it handles +P+ very well and is highly accurate


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

So what would make the PM9 worth $300 more than the CW9?


----------



## TheMech (Jul 9, 2011)

I wouldn't say that the PM9 is "worth" $300 more than the CW9, but it costs more because of the match grade barrel, the extra machining on the slide to make it look nicer. I believe it also comes with more magazines and night sights. 

If you are looking for a small 9mm, I would look at the CM9 witch is the economy version of the PM9. Personally I like the CW series. That extra half inch of barrel is all pluses unless you are looking to pocket carry.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*Kahr CW9*

Both are good guns. The cw is easier to conceal and mine is very accurate. Love it Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I was just looking at them today. Comparing the CW9 to the CM9.
I'm leaning toward the CW9 because I don't like the short grip on the CM9.
Does anybody know if the finger extension is available for the mag on the CM9 ?


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Not positive but I think so in combination with the CW mag.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I looked it up and found some mags with finger extensions for the CM. 
I'm leaning towards the CW9 though. I would lose a round with the shorter mag with the extension so might as well get the longer grip to begin with.


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a cw40 (Same size as the cw9) and I actually find the grip sticks out a little more than I'd like. I am actually trying to get a cm9/pm9 right now for a summer carry. IMO I'd rather have a shorter grip and get long mags to work than have a longer grip that I can't do anything about.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I was just looking at a video showing disassembly of the CW9. Sure doesn't look as simple as a Glock. Any problems ( or hassles) there ?


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

welldoya said:


> I was just looking at a video showing disassembly of the CW9. Sure doesn't look as simple as a Glock. Any problems ( or hassles) there ?


Make sure you have that video saved to your favorites.:thumbsup:


----------



## bonedaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

You keep referring back to a CW9, the CM9 is the "economy version" of the PM9. I bought one from Outcast in Pensacola a couple of weeks ago and love it. Go to Kahrtalk forum and read the tech section if you get one, anything you need to know is on there.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

And the CW9 has a little longer barrel and grip than the CM9.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

welldoya said:


> I was just looking at a video showing disassembly of the CW9. Sure doesn't look as simple as a Glock. Any problems ( or hassles) there ?


I had a PM40 for a while and it was simple to disassemble and reassemble. Theres a small spring you have to watch out for when reinserting the slide stop. I bent it one of my first times reassembling it because I got in a hurry. I called Kahr and the sent out a new that afternoon free of charge. They make nice guns and their customer service is top notch


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a PM40 as a backup/pocket gun. I would recommend the PM9 or the CM9.

CM9 is basically a PM9 less the nicer features, but most is cosmetic other then the barrel. oh and you only get one mag with the CM.


----------



## Dakasan (Oct 30, 2011)

I have all three and really like each one. I like the CW9 best because
I have large hands. My CM9 came with two mags one flush and one
with finger ext. same with the PM9. They are all great shooter's.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

welldoya said:


> I was just looking at a video showing disassembly of the CW9. Sure doesn't look as simple as a Glock. Any problems ( or hassles) there ?


Take down levels are easy as well, they are just different.


----------

